# Single dad - supplementing?



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok so here's the story. Me, a kid who loves animals of all kinds, got 3 pigeons from a guy down the street who trapped nuisance ferals to train his dog with (please leave him out, I know it's wrong but he just puts them in a cage for the dog to find, then shoots them and eats them, it could be worse). 2 died, one due to ferrets whom I hate, the other due to a cold snap. Then we were left with one lonely dude until we got fantails! Soon we had lots of eggs, though non hatched due to an egg eating chickens. My mum who wasn't a fan of them, made me keep only 2, I chose the original feral and 1 lavender gal. After a sudden disappearance, I found they were nesting. Great! Well the ferrets come back into play. Me, being stupid and naive, forgetting the ferrets were out, set the lavender fantail inside on the food to eat. The ferrets (did I mention I hate them?) killed her, leaving Ester (the feral male) alone on a nest of 2 squabs near ready to hatch.
Now Im plenty aware a single pigeon would have a hard time trying to take care of 2 squabs, but I was wondering, if I gave him plenty of food at his reach (he's just in a dog box) and perhaps supplemented the babies? He's right under the porch, so right in reach, and how do we supplement the babies and with what? Right now we haven't, nor will, buy pigeon food. It is EXPENSIVE! And it's just a feral pigeon, so I don't really think he needs a 20lb bag of $40 pigeon food (50lbs of chicken food is cheaper. We own chickens). The fantails did fine on layer feed and Chick crumble with treats. I just really want these babies to live but I don't know if the male will be able to do it himself!
Also my question, could i keep them? I want to breed pigeons, not sure what breed (ester will probably just be a pet to stay here 'till the day he dies) , but I don't want to keep the squabs if they'll incest? I know it matters less with birds, but pigeons like actually take care and live with the babies... I guess chickens/geese/turkeys do but pigeons just seem so devoted! It just seems so much more wrong
I just feel so bad for the female and the male too, this is the 2nd mate he's lost (he only billed with one, though)

(Oh and the ferrets we're getting rid of and we're getting a better set up so no more dead pigeons!!)

Sorry if I rambled or didn't make sense, lol. But I'm devoted to keeping and raising pigeons, I just need some help.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, he left the nest, both eggs died. 
Now I can't find him so I'm worrying the raven got him.

):


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

glad you are getting him/them a new set up! that is your first thing. but moving them when they are still young may be a problem as they don't like change. if the eggs are ready to hatch out then what you can do is leave them with him and just check on them if they don't seem like they are being fed or kept warm then you will have to bring them in and hand feed them with formula and keep them warm, which is not an easy job. he may be able to do it but he may not, so time will tell. if the ferrets are not kept locked up then any baby that hatches is going to probablay be eaten.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Well he left the nest and both eggs were really really cold so I threw them out. Right now he's just chilling in the house with me (found him), and I'm currently seeking a new companion. The ferrets were taken away today, and we'll be picking up this sweet pigeon/chicken coop that's much bigger and way more secure
Thanks for the help, anywho.
Eta:
I tried to get him to sit back on the eggs but he wouldn't, he just kinda sat by the nest but would incubate


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Make sure not to use chicken wire(small gage hardware cloth) if he will be staying outside as predators will get right to him at night.He will need solid shelter that is predator and rain and wind proof. *


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Skyeking said:


> *Make sure not to use chicken wire(small gage hardware cloth) if he will be staying outside as predators will get right to him at night.He will need solid shelter that is predator and rain and wind proof. *


Just to avoid any confusion, Chicken Wire is NOT small guage hardware cloth.
Chicken wire is a twisted mesh which is superb at keeping birds in the one place, but because of its construction it is absolutely useless at keeping any form of predator out.
Small guage Hardware cloth is a welded mesh, meaning the it is stronger and more secure.
The shelter itself should as skyeking says be weather proof also.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

No worries, he will have an actual shed.
Ill post pics when we get it


----------

